# If you could buy one Loader....what would it be?



## rick W

Just for fun, would like to get some opinions.
For those that do a fair bit of real estate...say total 10-50 acres of snow, some of those being small and needing trucks and then a few that are an acre, two, or three..

If you could buy one loader to help what would you get and why?

Sure I know there are variables, but best bang for buck money wise, (say 2-5 years old), all around usefulness..push a good size box or run a snow wing type plow, also be useful in the summer with forks, bucket.

What is the machine you would love to own? Reason I ask is that i REALLY like the smaller loaders like a cat 910. Put a nice snow wing on and its beautiful. Even the jd244 would be great (seems a little smaller than ideal). I just cant justify it at this point. I have owned old 950 Cats, many backhoes pushing boxes etc and its always that tough job of finding a good reliable machine that starts and works hard, keeps operator warm and dry..but doesn't mind working hard and then sitting pretty idle for 9 months without depreciating too badly. I find buying 10 year old hoes, pushing boxes and updating every 5 years is my best bet the last few years for bigger spots. Dont like leasing....but really want 1 compact loader. Would be the key machine at one of my bigger sites but unsure what to put on my wish list. These compact loaders have kind of taken over from the ag tractors with angle plows it seems. Just wonder what those that have experience think is their best loader/plow purchase in the last few years and what is their dream new purchase?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hands down, i'd get the Cat 994K


----------



## dieselss

A 910 are you serious Clark? Really have you ever been in one?


----------



## Triple L

Cat 918m or 926m.. both are badass! I have a 906h and can't wait till I can get a 918 or 926... Anything smaller seems pointless and you may as well stay with a 906


----------



## dycproperties

I would say komatsu wa200. We have a 200, two 270's and a cat 906. And the 200 is by far the best bang for the buck. We have had backhoes and other brands in the past and the 200 is the most capable for the money. A little large for tight quarters so we need to keep the 906 but considering the 200 and the 906 are almost the same price new if I had to choose I'd go with the 200.


----------



## rick W

dieselss said:


> A 910 are you serious Clark? Really have you ever been in one?


The new model 910M, just happens to be one that looked ideal. 100HP on a fairly compact frame. Figure that extra 25 hp power is nice to have while staying small. 60-80hp seems a little light when you need her to bulldoze some big stuff. Extra 5000lbs weight good too. Just the one that caught my eye.


----------



## framer1901

I own a WA200 and wouldn't trade it for anything. With a Danials, it's small enough to plow a small restaraunt parking lot in under ten minutes. I wouldn't want to push a 14' box of wet snow but then again we have one small area that could really use a box.. Road speed, visibility, adaptability and comfort of controls....

We had a 244 one year and hated it - but I know others that have multiples of them...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What size Daniels on your WA200 Framer?


----------



## dieselss

rick W said:


> The new model 910M,


Oh I was thinking the 910 from the 60s or 70s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Something in the 15-20K range, and around 100HP. Give or take.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901 said:


> We had a 244 one year and hated it -


Why?


----------



## rick W

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


Thats is kind of my reason for asking. Seems some of these cute little loaders, are nice packages, but i just feel they are a little light for most of my kind of work. Weight and horsepower of a full size hoe has always been right of my size jobs, and the viz and maneuverability of a loader makes sense as does a hla or mp power wing plow but afraid a 60-75hp machine will not do the job. Just like hearing real contractors that run them stories. Great or bad or regrets. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rick W said:


> Thats is kind of my reason for asking. Seems some of these cute  little loaders, are nice packages, but i just feel they are a little light for most of my kind of work. Weight and horsepower of a full size hoe has always been right of my size jobs, and the viz and maneuverability of a loader makes sense as does a hla or mp power wing plow but afraid a 60-75hp machine will not do the job. Just like hearing real contractors that run them stories. Great or bad or regrets. Thanks.


I've had these concerns as well, especially since my 244 is supposed to be delivered today or tomorrow.

But, having said that, years back a friendly competitor was using a JCB 212SU with a pusher box and struggled the first year. He traded it for a 407 or whatever model that was equal HP, but a dedicated loader. Same pusher, same account and he never had problems again. He loved it. I had a 212 with a 14' Daniels and it really was underpowered.

So I am switching a 244 for an S650. I believe that with suspension, more weight and added torque, the 244 will outpush the S650 all day long. My problem is one of the main accounts I have it on a skidsteer is best because it is a lot of small, broken up lots. But they reconfigured it and now I have to move a fair amount of snow into certain areas and the skidsteer would not be able to do that over 5-6". But a full size loader\pusher is too big to be efficient. I need something almost as maneuverable as a skidsteer but with a lot more pushing torque and stacking ability, because they need every possible parking space. Plus, the 244 is 50% faster than a skidsteer.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## leigh

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had these concerns as well, especially since my 244 is supposed to be delivered today or tomorrow.
> 
> But, having said that, years back a friendly competitor was using a JCB 212SU with a pusher box and struggled the first year. He traded it for a 407 or whatever model that was equal HP, but a dedicated loader. Same pusher, same account and he never had problems again. He loved it. I had a 212 with a 14' Daniels and it really was underpowered.
> 
> So I am switching a 244 for an S650. I believe that with suspension, more weight and added torque, the 244 will outpush the S650 all day long. My problem is one of the main accounts I have it on a skidsteer is best because it is a lot of small, broken up lots. But they reconfigured it and now I have to move a fair amount of snow into certain areas and the skidsteer would not be able to do that over 5-6". But a full size loader\pusher is too big to be efficient. I need something almost as maneuverable as a skidsteer but with a lot more pushing torque and stacking ability, because they need every possible parking space. Plus, the 244 is 50% faster than a skidsteer.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think I am.


 Even if you are wrong,you or your operator will at least be comfortable. Always lusted for a 244,liked the travel speed, a lot of others are 12mph.Got to stack better than the 650.These 12k machines are sitting on every lot around my area,mostly cat 908's or 906,they seem to be the ticket on these mid sized lots.(cat must be pushing leasing). Keep us updated, we know you're a little shy and sometimes you keep your opinions to yourself!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

leigh said:


> Even if you are wrong,you or your operator will at least be comfortable. Always lusted for a 244,liked the travel speed, a lot of others are 12mph.Got to stack better than the 650.These 12k machines are sitting on every lot around my area,mostly cat 908's or 906,they seem to be the ticket on these mid sized lots.(cat must be pushing leasing). Keep us updated, we know you're a little shy and sometimes you keep your opinions to yourself!


LOL, will do.

Between the guy from Colorado that posted up last year and the other guy from Illernoiz that has a fleet of them, I think I'll be very happy.


----------



## framer1901

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


They dang thing was herky jerky driving, like a Kubota RTV, off the throttle hit the windshield. It was slow road speed wise. Seemed bulky, although 4 wheel steer made it really get in places. Aux hydro lever was too far away from loader control if I remember also.

We've had a Wacker like WL50 for three years and it's sort of the same, it goes down the road faster, you bounce your head off the roof though but it did seem "smaller" and more appropriate than the 244.

Maybe I'm trying to compare it to Komatsu which I've spent years in and am really comfortable.

There must be something too them, Legend in Marne has four I think, and I think he owns them.


----------



## framer1901

John_DeereGreen said:


> What size Daniels on your WA200 Framer?


 16' - works nice


----------



## rick W

framer1901 said:


> 16' - works nice


Ok you win. Cant say i have ever run bigger than 12' boxes. Blowing smoke and bulldozing 16' wide nice and warm....kind of makes you pretty cool. That would be fun, just too big for 70% of our jobs. Think the 100HP with 10' plus wings is my target


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901 said:


> I own a WA200 and wouldn't trade it for anything.


I would have gone with a Komatsu if I could have found the right one.

Just looking at some general specs, interesting that even in heavy equipment Deere outweighs (some of) it's competition. Same thing for the tractors.


----------



## framer1901

I have to admit I've never driven a CAT, Volvo etc.. other than the Komatsu - I bought it brand new in November of 08, drove it from Komatsu to Eblings then had it trucked home, 125k plus the blade - oh how stupid crazy I was back then. We've used it 9 seasons, it has 2100 hours on it. I would have paid over 150k in rent at this point if we had rented it. How many more years do you think it'll run?

Before I bought it, I looked at Kubota one size smaller then the M125 I think and by the time you put blades on it, it was 80+ - I didn't own a loader to stack and haul snow with, I was making too much money and bought the big yellow thing instead - pretty freaking cool though - heck we were still working out of my house back then.

One thing too, I think the biggest lot we plow is just over 2 acres, 90% of all our plowing can be windrowed so no need for the box.. There ain't many big lots in good old Holland.

Used prices are still way up there, Stu's welding has a 908H that they just redone, exterior looks shiney new with 6500hrs, haven't asked him what he wants but looking at used equipment prices, is he gonna really want 40-50k for that thing?

The biggest thing for me, the controls - I can hold the loader control and run the aux control with my finger tips. Being this close to Ebling, you can see a lot of different set ups - I just seen how they run the HLA's with the tractor joystick and I think that'd drive me nuts - I just have very little patience but I suppose you'd get used to it. I really want either a HLA or Metal Plex but the controls are holding me back, maybe soon.

The tractor guys in our area, Mark - why run the 244 verses a tractor with blades? I want to buy this local guys 95hp Kubota, that way we could blow but I really plan on just running it with blades....


----------



## Triple L

Deere 244j is 59hp, cat 906 is 72hp... That's the biggest reason you see so many cats is because of the HP and the speeder gearbox its way faster...

The new 244k-II is now comparable as they put a turbo motor in it and it now has ~74hp and cruises... My biggest complaint about the 244 is the small cab I'm too tall to get comfy the gas pedal hurts my leg after a couple hours of use and the stereo steering wears out and is really expensive to fix... Cat doesn't have any of these problems and has a heated seat to go with it


----------



## Triple L

One other thing, in fact my biggest complaint about Deere loaders... don't get greedy and grab reverse while still doing 5-10mph forward, trust me you will kiss the windshield... You can power reverse a cat at full steam ahead and have a nice smooth transition and do it a million times over with no wear or damage, you wanna see a machine move snow, that's how you do it LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , I would enjoy watching someone go into reverse while still going 10 mph forward , just not in my machine !


----------



## rick W

Now this gets to my concern. The 244 is cute but with much less weight and much less power then a hoe, pushing a box...i am getting great viz and better maneouv, and control with power wings....but will i be bummed when the heavier snows pile up and my little toy loader taps out? These things are 110K new plus plow, or $75K used that is a big spend and just walking the line on if it makes sense. Lots of used 244s in the 2-5 year old mark, very few cats.

Kind of thinking finding a newer hoe or a bit larger loader and buying a new power wing plow might make more sense for my needs. Less than 60hp is tight. Most decent bobcats are putting out more power.


----------



## SHAWZER

I would never go back to a backhoe after pushing snow with an articulating loader . Trick is to match the size of box or blade to the loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I would never go back to a backhoe after pushing snow with an articulating loader . Trick is to match the size of box or blade to the loader.


Kinda what I was thinking.

Anyone with experience with Volvo compact loaders?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> Anyone with experience with Volvo compact loaders?


Yes....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....


Understood...

And thanks!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...
> 
> And thanks!


Your Welcome.....Buddy


----------



## rick W

Secret code? That means volvo's eat bananas? 
Ok, how about new holland? There are a couple 100HP plus used machines around that look pretty clean and prices are reasonable. Off brand but decent quality?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rick W said:


> Secret code? That means volvo's eat bananas?
> Ok, how about new holland? There are a couple 100HP plus used machines around that look pretty clean and prices are reasonable. Off brand but decent quality?


I axed my mechanic and he said he would rather not work on them.

Then again he says that aboot a lot of equipment. But he always does and always takes my money.

Not sure if that really helps.


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER said:


> Ha Ha Ha , I would enjoy watching someone go into reverse while still going 10 mph forward , just not in my machine !


They are all hydrostatic drive, you wouldn't think twice about going forward and then reverse with your skidsteer so the loader isn't any different


----------



## SHAWZER

My 2 loaders are not hydrostatic .


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER said:


> My 2 loaders are not hydrostatic .


Dinosaur 

I think all cat loaders up to 950's are all hydrostatic now, it seems to be the way they are going


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , thats what my 3 year old grandson calls me .


----------



## SHAWZER

My next loader will be around 100 hp and yes hydrostatic .


----------



## StoneWater




----------



## rick W

omg thats beautiful  

just saying....


----------



## StoneWater

Th


rick W said:


> omg thats beautiful
> 
> just saying....


That's what I thought.


----------



## SHAWZER

What model is that Volvo loader ?


----------



## Maclawnco

One of our subs has a brand new g series volvo. Way nicer than my car. Blew my mind it had a joystick control... every volvo ive ever ran has had their 3 lever controls.

Id personally choose a bobcat s70 for my only machine. It beats a shovel.


----------



## StoneWater

SHAWZER said:


> What model is that Volvo loader ?


L90G. 12-24 HLA 5206. Productive setup.


----------



## ktfbgb

Maclawnco said:


> One of our subs has a brand new g series volvo. Way nicer than my car. Blew my mind it had a joystick control... every volvo ive ever ran has had their 3 lever controls.
> 
> Id personally choose a bobcat s70 for my only machine. It beats a shovel.


Cmon the S70 is the worst machine out there. Next to no machine.


----------



## rick W

Anyone have experience with a Case 621E. Bigger machine then i need but very clean and well cared for and actually cheaper then some of the mini loaders i have looked at. Either will work fine for what i need.


----------



## ktfbgb

I rented a 621F last year. Similar. Looks like the F has 18 more HP and is tier 4 compared to the tier 3 emissions of the E. It’s a beast I really wish I had one. 

The I rented did not have ride control. You really want ride control. Other wise it doesn’t matter if the machine can go 25mph cause you start bouncing bad at about 15 mph if you have any bumps in the road.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We have 3 621B's. Much older than you're looking at but they push 14' loader boxes like nothing.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

John_DeereGreen said:


> We have 3 621B's. Much older than you're looking at but they push 14' loader boxes like nothing.


B's are good machines, know of one locally that has over 20K hours on it, beat hard, and never misses a beat.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

98Chevy2500 said:


> B's are good machines, know of one locally that has over 20K hours on it, beat hard, and never misses a beat.


The only issue I've heard is the internal air brakes aren't exactly cheap or easy to work on.

Thankfully we haven't had any issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I honestly think a compact loader (Deere\Cat\Komatsu) with a wing plow is the best of both worlds. If you look at @timsjeep video he is doing short driveways as well as parking lots.

They are small enough to do driveways but also a fast food or bank lot but have enough capacity to do a medium to large lot if one only had 1 or 2. Light snowfalls it's going to absolutely rock but still be able to handle heavier snowfalls with relative ease.


----------



## CAT 245ME

972H Cat, I've had him in city driveways a time or two. Has moved snow as well.


----------



## rick W

Mark Oomkes said:


> I honestly think a compact loader (Deere\Cat\Komatsu) with a wing plow is the best of both worlds. If you look at @timsjeep video he is doing short driveways as well as parking lots.
> 
> They are small enough to do driveways but also a fast food or bank lot but have enough capacity to do a medium to large lot if one only had 1 or 2. Light snowfalls it's going to absolutely rock but still be able to handle heavier snowfalls with relative ease.


You didnt mention case? 321E with the hts looks like a nice loader? Dont see nearly as many around as the deere 233j's Just wondered.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I vote Cat 930g, preferably with tires


----------



## rick W

i still havent pulled the trigger. I have talked to guys that found incredible deals on new, i have looked up recent auction results and found some nice low time machines, usually cats, going at pretty fair price and i have looked at every decent used loader i can find within a 4 hour drive. I just feel like a 100-125hp is a better value then the 50-80 hp units. In my area the jd244 goes for about 120 new without plow, and 3 -5 years old about 65. Wow that is a kick in the nuts. Will keep shopping. Fun shopping but still not sure what i want. Compact but heavy enough built and enough power to never come up short.


----------



## IDST

I just bought new WA270-8 Just under 30K lbs and am trying to decided on the 1048-20 or a 1248-24 Metal pless live edge. i have an 8-13 live edge on my tractor and absolutely love the thing. 
Only thing holding me back is roading in here in MN from job to job with the bigger 12 foot moldboard?? Any thoughts on that. Plus it runs about 4500 more.

I see snow wolf just came out with a Quattro for this size loader as well but would want to demo that first. Time is not on my side here. I just loved the Metal Pless last year being able to dump on side at a time, fold the wings straight back etc..


----------



## Triple L

rick W said:


> i still havent pulled the trigger. I have talked to guys that found incredible deals on new, i have looked up recent auction results and found some nice low time machines, usually cats, going at pretty fair price and i have looked at every decent used loader i can find within a 4 hour drive. I just feel like a 100-125hp is a better value then the 50-80 hp units. In my area the jd244 goes for about 120 new without plow, and 3 -5 years old about 65. Wow that is a kick in the nuts. Will keep shopping. Fun shopping but still not sure what i want. Compact but heavy enough built and enough power to never come up short.


Remember 3-5 years ago a 244j was 70k brand new, emissions equipment and our dollar is why they are 120k now... Guys like me who bought our machines brand new in 11-14 can now sell them for what we paid. On that note if you can wait I'll have a 906h for sale in a+++ condition with under 2000 hrs on it in the spring


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Rick...check your PM's.


----------



## IDST

Went with the 1048-20


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I honestly think a compact loader (Deere\Cat\Komatsu) with a wing plow is the best of both worlds. If you look at @timsjeep video he is doing short driveways as well as parking lots.
> 
> They are small enough to do driveways but also a fast food or bank lot but have enough capacity to do a medium to large lot if one only had 1 or 2. Light snowfalls it's going to absolutely rock but still be able to handle heavier snowfalls with relative ease.


Even though compact are very desirable and expensive to purchase I'm convinced I need one. My bigger loaders were purchased for under 20K. The most reasonable compact I would be happy with are in the 30K plus range. Not that it's a ton of money it's just me.


----------



## timsjeep

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL, will do.
> 
> Between the guy from Colorado that posted up last year and the other guy from Illernoiz that has a fleet of them, I think I'll be very happy.


We absolutely love our 244J and MP 10/16. Hope to have another one soon.


----------



## KagePlows

For larger equipment we recently demoed the Case 521E loader with our 14 ft Snowstorm plow system and for the compact loader -- a JD 244J (~11,500 lb/64hp) which could handle our 12ft Snowfire with no problems wet or otherwise. Both very nice machines.


----------



## mnguy

We just bought a cat 910 M and added a metal pless 10-42-18 its a perfect size for townhomes and commercial lots. We have skid loaders with kage plows and a JD 244J with a 10ft kage but wanted something with a little more weight and hp and this cat should do the trick


----------



## rick W

You WIN. If i we had the budget, i think that is my dream set up. Never going to run shy of power, still pretty compact, all top quality stuff. Very nice. A light dusting you are clearing a huge path, a super heavy deep one and you just box plow it. Not sure what that loader and that blade would cost in the US, but here... with taxes you are close to 200K. Yikes. Hurts just thinking on it.

We only plow 5-8 times a winter and only one or two over 4" so just not worth the spend. Still looking at options and just cant pull the trigger as dont feel right about any of the choices/price yet.


----------



## rick W

Just a little feedback for those that are reading this and looking. I wanted a bigger more HP loader but ended up with a JD244J with a hla snow wing. Have to say VERY happy. I have a good operator on it and its very quick and efficient, great on fuel, did some good bulldozing so power not a problem and is just a really nice machine to operate. I was worried it was not up to the task of replacing a full size backhoe pushing a 12' box It is nice. Very nice. Also previous owner put a trailer hitch on it, so i grabbed a good used trailer hitch mount salter and for little spend...now have a 650lb salt spreader too so when its on the jobsite, if there is a bit of ice, or salt trucks cant get there quick, staff can do some lane ways and the basics. Very efficient so far


----------



## SHAWZER

Just curious , did you groove your tires ?


----------



## rick W

SHAWZER said:


> Just curious , did you groove your tires ?


Nope. We have only plowed x2 this year. About 14 hours of run time and very cold but we do pre salt/brine so traction was no issue at all. I am thinking of winging it this year and putting on a snow type tire next year if i find a deal. Got a great deal on bobcat snow tires and rims complete so will shop for similar for loader. Tires are about 40% tread and we are not in a really heavy snow area. Most pushes are just 2-4 inches.


----------



## FredG

rick W said:


> Just a little feedback for those that are reading this and looking. I wanted a bigger more HP loader but ended up with a JD244J with a hla snow wing. Have to say VERY happy. I have a good operator on it and its very quick and efficient, great on fuel, did some good bulldozing so power not a problem and is just a really nice machine to operate. I was worried it was not up to the task of replacing a full size backhoe pushing a 12' box It is nice. Very nice. Also previous owner put a trailer hitch on it, so i grabbed a good used trailer hitch mount salter and for little spend...now have a 650lb salt spreader too so when its on the jobsite, if there is a bit of ice, or salt trucks cant get there quick, staff can do some lane ways and the basics. Very efficient so far


I would love to have a compact, Full size loaders are a dime a dozen. I would of never guessed they would be that desirable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

After the shopping I did this past summer, I'm seriously considering replacing my Bota M125X with a loader. Probably in the 20K range. I really think it would be more productive than a tractor. Also depends if I can find a "nice" one. 

But I could easily see another compact loader in the mix as well. 

On the other hand, a full size loader with an Arctic Sectional allegedly replaces 7 pickups...what a load of bovine excrement.


----------



## EquityGreen

I can say with our 930K and an Arctic 17’ sectional I can plow 2” on a 6 acres lot in just over 1.25 hours. It has replaced 6 trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So you're saying it took 6 trucks 7.5 hours to Plow 6 acres?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

EquityGreen said:


> I can say with our 930K and an Arctic 17' sectional I can plow 2" on a 6 acres lot in just over 1.25 hours. It has replaced 6 trucks.


Did the trucks have snow shovels for plows?


----------



## ktfbgb

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did the trucks have snow shovels for plows?


Water heaters.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did the trucks have snow shovels for plows?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 176747


You really need to axe the question you axed me last night...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really need to axe the question you axed me last night...


Yeah... we will just leave that be...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know all kinds of guys that it doesn’t matter what you put them in they never seem to change the way they first did the lot. We have some guys in town that made the jump to tractors, they still plow like they are in trucks. Piling snow in the aprons and windrowing the lot to the same place. Backing up 500 ft rather than turning around and plowing back the way they came. Their only advantage to the bigger equipment is the bigger swath... more horse power...limited thinking power.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I know all kinds of guys that it doesn't matter what you put them in they never seem to change the way they first did the lot. We have some guys in town that made the jump to tractors, they still plow like they are in trucks. Piling snow in the aprons and windrowing the lot to the same place. Backing up 500 ft rather than turning around and plowing back the way they came. Their only advantage to the bigger equipment is the bigger swath... more horse power...limited thinking power.


Ain't that the truth, gave a guy a 8-14 live edge wing plow this winter... 5 storms in I stole it and put it on my loader and gave him the liveboxx back... Literally not once did I see him move the wings on the wing plow, always kept it in a box cause it's all he's ever known


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're saying it took 6 trucks 7.5 hours to Plow 6 acres?


I can confirm we have a 14 foot arctic sectional on an L120 (both new this year)
Plowing 11 acres approx 3 hours (varies on operator and amount of snow obviously) - this also one truck there cutting in/assisting.
I don't have any numbers for how long that would take with only trucks because I've never done that much before without a loader of some kind.
But I imagine that on a 2 inch storm, that'd be four pick up trucks (assuming 9 foot plows with wings) four hours (possibly less ... operator skill varies)

So I think it replaces 3 trucks is more accurate?
Maybe with a ninja Jedi grandmaster begins the wheel it replaces four trucks.


----------



## tpendagast

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did the trucks have snow shovels for plows?


Straight blades and 7.5' blades at that maybe?

It's funny to think that really... how common the fisher/Meyer seven foot 6 inch plow used to be.
I see plows like that on jeeps these days.

Every now and then I catch a glimpse of one of those old time plows and laugh about guys driving through their own windrow...
A decent loader with a snow box could easily replace 6 of those!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> I can confirm we have a 14 foot arctic sectional on an L120 (both new this year)
> Plowing 11 acres approx 3 hours (varies on operator and amount of snow obviously) - this also one truck there cutting in/assisting.
> I don't have any numbers for how long that would take with only trucks because I've never done that much before without a loader of some kind.
> But I imagine that on a 2 inch storm, that'd be four pick up trucks (assuming 9 foot plows with wings) four hours (possibly less ... operator skill varies)
> 
> So I think it replaces 3 trucks is more accurate?
> Maybe with a ninja Jedi grandmaster begins the wheel it replaces four trucks.


Based on my figures, a loader and 16' pusher replaced 3 trucks. Roughly.

Still need a truck or tractor to setup...get corners, pull oot loading docks, etc.

But 6 or 7??? No way.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on my figures, a loader and 16' pusher replaced 3 trucks. Roughly.
> 
> Still need a truck or tractor to setup...get corners, pull oot loading docks, etc.
> 
> But 6 or 7??? No way.


That even adds up using that math thing again... weird...


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on my figures, a loader and 16' pusher replaced 3 trucks. Roughly.
> 
> Still need a truck or tractor to setup...get corners, pull oot loading docks, etc.
> 
> But 6 or 7??? No way.


Right 
That's where I came out too
3 trucks 
Still need the one truck as a "buddy" getting curved sand loading docks I call that "cutting in"
But it's the same.
In theory if you had a hot shot operator and the right snow box maybe you could replace 4 trucks and not have that chase/cut in truck... maybe.


----------



## snowman55

EquityGreen said:


> I can say with our 930K and an Arctic 17' sectional I can plow 2" on a 6 acres lot in just over 1.25 hours. It has replaced 6 trucks.


I can plow a 6 acre lot with 2" in 2 hours with my avalanche. How could it possibly take 7.5 hrs with trucks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowman55 said:


> I can plow a 6 acre lot with 2" in 2 hours with my avalanche. How could it possibly take 7.5 hrs with trucks?


I did a 10.5 acre lot once in 1.5 hours with a truck. 1.5" of snow. Blizzard 8611 and Ebling 16'. Not sure I could do it again and it wouldn't be a regular occurrence but it was a late snowfall and too mulch to salt away. I was moving along.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I gotta put that ebling on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I keep saying thats going to be our next purchase.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I keep saying thats going to be our next purchase.


I keep reading you saying it's going to be your next purchase....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I keep saying thats going to be our next purchase.


I have a couple....about half the cost of new...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have to wait for a bargain on a used one. You know I'm from Lapeertucky and cant afford the cool toys when they are new.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> I have a couple....about half the cost of new...


Do they come with a GM mount?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do they come with a GM mount?


Neegative, but Ebling can fix you right up. One is the newer style where the forks can be rearranged for any brand.


----------



## snowman55

Eblings have always intrigued me.

But I have a enough problems with guys watching what's on the front o the truck they are looking at.

I am mulch too afraid of what they/ me would do with a 14 ' blade on back.+ I don't think my 10 year old avalanche would carry it too well.


----------



## Triple L

Can someone explain the concept of cutting in with a pickup? I don't get it? A pickup to do loading docks? Everytime I try doing a loading dock with a pickup the blade just rides up and I give up and call my tractor or loader over with a 10-16 or 8-14 wing plow... They can carve out along islands and curb lines way more accurate then I can with a pickup as they have the visibility and ability to move the snow so accurately... If I'm doing detail work or backdragging I certainly don't want to be using a pickup


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I don't understand pickups cutting in either and all but 2 of our machines have push boxes on them and not wing plows.


----------



## rick W

On larger properties we have a truck run what is basically the fire route, back blade the delivery bay/doors, and when the fire route is done, frame all the curb lines and islands and punch out the lanes between islands. That way the loaders do the big open stuff quick and efficently, dont have to slow down for detail work, just move volumes and get the big stuff knocked up. Truck duties are roughly 20 minutes, and then truck head to other jobs and loader is there for hours. If it keeps snowing the loader can redo what the truck did but just is fast, clean and safe and works for us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I would be totally opposite, trucks do the interior longer roads if any, and maybe windrow some big open areas... Holy put your d$%# in a vice screwing with islands in a truck...... Trucks and blades suck and are there for emergency only and those small lots that don't justify a machine at....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Can someone explain the concept of cutting in with a pickup? I don't get it? A pickup to do loading docks? Everytime I try doing a loading dock with a pickup the blade just rides up and I give up and call my tractor or loader over with a 10-16 or 8-14 wing plow... They can carve out along islands and curb lines way more accurate then I can with a pickup as they have the visibility and ability to move the snow so accurately... If I'm doing detail work or backdragging I certainly don't want to be using a pickup


Not everyone has wing plows. Some have 16' Eblings for copious numbers of loading docks. Front blade is dropped travelling from one area to the next. In between cars. 3-4 space parking spaces. Areas that a 16' pusher can't fit.

Not my first rodeo, pretty sure I'm not wasting time or equipment.


----------



## ktfbgb

Lol. If i ever expand to the point I can get loaders you better believe that since no one around here uses them, which is beyond me, ill be calling Mark and Todd for all the advice they are willing to give. 

No love affair here, just have never plowed on the scale they do. If they say its more efficient, I would trust them. They have actual data to look at.

And ya, the next piece of gear I’m getting is a back blade. I do all roads at this point and I’m guessing I could add 1/3 more accounts for the same amount of time and then add another dozen resis on seasonal to bust out with that thing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My resi is a totally different animal than most, I'm pretty quick with a truck and blade for the size of them, my interest in the back blade is for the soft days when gravel is thawed. My commercial stuff could use one too, but I really don't have anything over an acre of asphalt anymore, still could really speed it up


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I did a 10.5 acre lot once in 1.5 hours with a truck. 1.5" of snow. Blizzard 8611 and Ebling 16'.





snowman55 said:


> I can plow a 6 acre lot with 2" in 2 hours with my avalanche. How could it possibly take 7.5 hrs with trucks?


Now we are talking about numbers that actually are realistic to real world.

There are only 44k square feet in an acre last time I checked...


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not everyone has wing plows. Some have 16' Eblings for copious numbers of loading docks. Front blade is dropped travelling from one area to the next. In between cars. 3-4 space parking spaces. Areas that a 16' pusher can't fit.
> 
> Not my first rodeo, pretty sure I'm not wasting time or equipment.


If you didn't cheap out and just bought a wing plow you wouldn't need the pickup and ebling and extra fuel and operator... Math on that adds up pretty quickly but I'm not nearly the size of operation as oomkes so I'm sure he's doing it right and I'm wrong and need to buy 3 more pickups with eblings to chase my big equipment @ktfbgb


----------



## rick W

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would be totally opposite, trucks do the interior longer roads if any, and maybe windrow some big open areas... Holy put your d$%# in a vice screwing with islands in a truck...... Trucks and blades suck and are there for emergency only and those small lots that don't justify a machine at....


Have to say i 100% disagree. Done this a long time and a good driver with a truck plow can find the curbs and cut tight to islands, do the finesse stuff way faster and safer than a loader. By the fireroutes, i mean the main lanes that staff, fire, deliveries use..trucks can rock those quick and efficiently and safely. Leave the mess and throw off for loaders. There are times we use trucks to windrow, run ovals in large open spots so loaders can just move the volume but in regular operations, think i have it as efficient as i can. I cant say having the loaders do the finesse work and the trucks do the open windrowing...makes sense to me but must work good for you so have at it. Guess we all have different battle plans. I spend a lot of time trying to be the most efficient i can with labour, equip hours, salt tonnage etc and this works very well. Always looking to improved and open to any new ideas. Just need to ensure they work for our crews.


----------



## dycproperties

We also use pickups for the details and keep the loaders plowing open areas, pushing the long runs and windrows. Pickups are are much cheaper to own so instead of trying to own ten snow only loaders we run 4 loaders with ami 10-16 wing blades,two 5 tons with plows and five 3/4 ton/1ton trucks with v-plows. If someone had extra time in a night or unlimited funds the loader works best. In the real world loaders with plows that sit all summer, are only used were the cheaper options aren't efficient or won't do the job. 
Don't get me wrong I like the job a loader does on plowing best that's why the trucks only work with the loaders.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> I have a couple....about half the cost of new...


what size ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> what size ?


Both are 16'. One has mount for 99-16 Super Duty and is twin lift so it can run a spreader, other has mount for 03-09 short bed Ram and is single lift. It has the newer style QD and moldboard that can be reconfigured for any truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

rick W said:


> Have to say i 100% disagree. Done this a long time and a good driver with a truck plow can find the curbs and cut tight to islands, do the finesse stuff way faster and safer than a loader. By the fireroutes, i mean the main lanes that staff, fire, deliveries use..trucks can rock those quick and efficiently and safely. Leave the mess and throw off for loaders. There are times we use trucks to windrow, run ovals in large open spots so loaders can just move the volume but in regular operations, think i have it as efficient as i can. I cant say having the loaders do the finesse work and the trucks do the open windrowing...makes sense to me but must work good for you so have at it. Guess we all have different battle plans. I spend a lot of time trying to be the most efficient i can with labour, equip hours, salt tonnage etc and this works very well. Always looking to improved and open to any new ideas. Just need to ensure they work for our crews.


If you can cut in an island without having to back up four times you have great driver's, when a skid can go once around and knock out three more while you're still scraping the third side of that island with a truck I see the efficiency....


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> Both are 16'. One has mount for 99-16 Super Duty and is twin lift so it can run a spreader, other has mount for 03-09 short bed Ram and is single lift. It has the newer style QD and moldboard that can be reconfigured for any truck.


call you later today unless the wife makes me plans or tomorrow


----------



## ktfbgb

Triple L said:


> If you didn't cheap out and just bought a wing plow you wouldn't need the pickup and ebling and extra fuel and operator... Math on that adds up pretty quickly but I'm not nearly the size of operation as oomkes so I'm sure he's doing it right and I'm wrong and need to buy 3 more pickups with eblings to chase my big equipment @ktfbgb


Well not 3, maybe 1.


----------



## On a Call

I am thinking laying heated matts would eliminate all needs for all equipment....


----------



## Philbilly2

On a Call said:


> I am thinking laying heated matts would eliminate all needs for all equipment....


Now we are talking... sno melt buddy!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> Now we are talking... sno melt buddy!!!
> View attachment 176837


You can't post that picture...that was deemed not adequate by the customer...


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> You can't post that picture...that was deemed not adequate by the customer...


Yeah... I remember... some people you just can't please...


----------



## Hysert

We also do a lot of detail with the trucks!! Or at least I do, with 10 and 12 foot pushers on our tractors and loader I don't let them take chances between trailers and vacant parking spots! But anything they can get they do...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> If you didn't cheap out and just bought a wing plow you wouldn't need the pickup and ebling and extra fuel and operator... Math on that adds up pretty quickly but I'm not nearly the size of operation as oomkes so I'm sure he's doing it right and I'm wrong and need to buy 3 more pickups with eblings to chase my big equipment @ktfbgb


I agree Chad, but I sub out 2 loaders that do not have quick hitches or hydraulics. Next time he buys one I may offer to pay for it so I can buy him a wing plow.

Everything I buy for my equipment will be wing plows. And has been. Other than the 18' LiveBoxx because I couldn't stand to go another year using 2 rubber edge pushers, so now I'm down to 1.


----------

